# WTB Whelen Edge B-Link BL10000 lenses



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey fella's 
I just bought a Whelen Edge B-Link BL10000 off ebay for a good deal, I'm looking for a complete lens kit for this unit, if anyone can help me out please let me know. Thanks


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

What colors are you looking for?

I can tell you from experience that just the 4 corner pieces will run you over $100. The other sizes you can order cut to length from dealers like strobesnmore and others.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im looking for amber, I would prefer to buy a complete set if at all posible, but would take bits and pieces if I had to.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Let me talk to my Whelen guy and I'll get back to you with a price. It'll probably be as much as you paid for the bar though so be ready...


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any help would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

PM sent to you.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

BlueLine Ent;604699 said:


> What colors are you looking for?
> 
> I can tell you from experience that just the 4 corner pieces will run you over $100. The other sizes you can order cut to length from dealers like strobesnmore and others.


what makes the B-Link lenses more in price than the regular 9000 edge lenses ???


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Heres a copy and paste version of the decription:

1 Whelen Edge B-Link BL10000
12 Strobe Lightbar - Loaded

12 Strobes - Front Take Down & Side Alley Lights - Rear 8 Lamp Traffic Advisor (arrowstick)

Good length power & serial control wiring from lightbar

MPC01 Control Head with console mounting brackets - Whelen Microphone - full length power & control wires

MPC01 has a "heads up" led display for each function built in & controls lightbar functions with Front - Rear - All - 3 way slide switch

And also has push/click buttons forTakedown & Alley Lights, Traffic Advisor & Hi-Low/Dim Strobe/Halogen Power.

Also Included! Extra Spare Parts! Never go "out of service" for long in the future!

Additional working used "Brain" with 3 Power Supplies and Control Board & Extra spare tested used Linear Strobe Heads!

+++ Does not come with outer Lenses. Just ADD Lenses, Corner Caps, Screws & Spacers - This Lightbar is bad ass... ;-) +++

These come with everything pictured including the Rear Amber Lenses/Filters.

Comes with standard security mounting feet & Ford Sedan straps - will work with just about any Whelen strap or stud mount kit

This is a complete package in excellent shape & ready for lenses & install - 50 inches long - 14 inches wide - standard height

Click here for videos of this in action with Amber 9M Lenses & Control Head Demo!











This lightbar special is perfect for - Snow Plowing - Tow Trucks - Wreckers - Construction - Landscape - You name it!

AS WITH ALL ELECTRONICS THIS IS SOLD "AS IS" & "WHERE IS" HOWEVER GUARANTEED NOT TO BE DOA!!!

I WORK WITH B-LINK SYSTEMS & THESE ARE FULLY FUNCTIONAL AND PROGRAMMED/WORKING PROPERLY. NO SURPRISES HERE!!!

I HAVE TRIED TO BE A ACCURATE AS POSSIBLE. THIS IS A GREAT SET-UP.

I SHIP VERY REGULARLY VIA FEDEX. EACH LIGHTBAR IS CAREFULLY BUBBLED, WRAPPED & BOXED. 
U.S.A. & BUYERS WORLDWIDE WILL ALWAYS PAY ACTUAL SHIPPING CHARGES ONLY! SHOOT ME AN EMAIL & I WILL QUOTE IT WITH FEDEX.
YOU ARE GETTING MORE OF A DEAL ON SHIPPING! YOU ARE NEVER CHARGED FOR BUBBLE, WRAPPING, BOXING SUPPLIES OR HANDLING! IT ADDS UP!

PAYPAL PAYMENT IS DUE WITHIN 24 HOURS OF AUCTIONS END. 
THIS IS A PRIVATE LISTING FOR YOUR PROTECTION TO ELIMINATE SCAMMERS & CHUMPS.

CHECK OUT MY FEEDBACK, ESPECIALLY ON LIGHTBARS!!! NO NONSENSE HERE!!!

Perhaps this might help?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

B Link lenses are regular lenses like the edge, but all different sizes. The end caps are completely different, and are actually 3 separate pieces.


----------

